# router config



## newagebatman (Sep 9, 2011)

I have a Asus wl-330N3G wireless router. I do have a Tata Photon Plus Dongle Huwei 1251 which is not compatible with the Wireless router, so I have very less hopes of sharing my Broadband internet connection. 
But I should be able to share the internet connection in network sharing mode.
    Tata Photon Plus is connected to Laptop& active with some IP address xxxx.xxxx.xxxx.xxxx
    Laptop has a wired connection to Wifi Router (192.168.0.1-192.168.0.2)
    WIFI router has a wireless connection to Samsung Galaxy SII (192.168.1.1-192.168.1.5)
    Now I want to access internet from the Samsung Andoid device from the Tata Photon Connection. From Android I am able to ping the Laptop (192.168.0.1) but not the TATA Photon IP.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 10, 2011)

Try using the analogx proxy

Network Downloads /// AnalogX


----------



## newagebatman (Sep 10, 2011)

this will work only when the Internet IP is reachable from the phone. I can reach the LAN IP of the laptop through Wireless router.
Now How to make the Internet IP(Tata Photon plus) visible to the phone.. How to bridge the lan to Internet... I have already Internet Sharing enabled in the Tata Photon Connection & sharing to the LAN.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 12, 2011)

have u tried analogx what ur saying is only possible with NAT try analogx u will be able to access net from all ur devices


----------

